# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: sign language interpreting service

## Acala

I will provide sign language interpretation services for any televised political events you may have.  $500 per event.  Pay in advance.  I have equal expertise in ALL sign languages.

----------


## Danke



----------


## heavenlyboy34

lolz

----------


## angelatc

Should have included some shadow puppets.  I was waiting for them!

----------


## Acala

> Should have included some shadow puppets.  I was waiting for them!


Like this?

----------


## Dianne

lolol ...this thread almost took me out... that was too damn funny.

----------

